# Hoyt Wheels



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I am looking for the skinny on old Hoyt wheels. I have several bows with what I have been told, are Energy wheels. They have three adjustment pegs on each wheel. A couple are size 6 (6T and 6B) and the others (my sons) are size 4. My son also has some non-adjustable wheels on an old Provantage. Hoyt's website shows Energy wheels with module holes E1 through E9. That does not match what I described above.

Please provide some info on the various wheels that Hoyt has produced over the years: description, adjustments, performance, basic critique. There was a 2006 thread that touched on this but did not cover the full range of wheels that Hoyt produced. How do all these differ from the Accuwheel produced today?


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

good post sir as i also would like to know more plus a source to purchase said wheels .


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The T and B only mean top and bottom First thing, look at the take up side of the wheel to see if it's round or if it is eliptical. If it's got the egg shape to it, it's an energy wheel... If the take up side is round, then it is a Prowheel. If the Prowheel has round pegs in it, then it is a 60% wheel. If it has teardrop shaped pegs, it's a fifty percent wheel. The 50% wheels have a larger take up side than the 60% at the same size and use a 1/2" longer buss cable. Hoyt made a energy wheel called the Draw Force wheel. it had three string pegs and a fairly out of round take up side. There were no draw force wheels made in silver. They are all black. That's all I can remember. I finally sold my last two pairs of old wheels to Dragonheart. He probably knows more about them than I do. All I can tell you about them, is they are all pretty smooth by today's standards, and dirt slow...


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

According to my understanding of your description, I think I have 50% let off energy wheels. I will take some pictures and post them. In my case I am left handed so the wheels are reversed. My son has fixed draw length wheels on a Provantage. I will post pictures of those as well.

Let's see if we can create a photo wheel catalog with comments from the knowledgeable folks on this forum. Post your wheel pictures !!!!


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

What draw are you looking for ?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I believe that these are energy wheels with 50% letoff. These are size 6 left handed so the B is on the top and the T on the bottom. It is set for 30.5 inches on a Hoyt Superstar Meridian (center pegs). I have another nearly identical bow set at 31 inches (one side moved to longer DL peg). Have I identified the wheels correctly? My son's fixed wheels are now at the shop where the bow is being restrung. I will post a picture of them later.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

star said:


> What draw are you looking for ?


Actually, I am interested in capturing some information on old wheel technology. I am trying to become more familiar with the old bows that work well for finger shooting. I have not been shooting long enough to have first hand experience. I believe that there are probably others in the same boat as I.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is the 2006 post addressing energy wheels on a Provantage.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=268785


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I believe that these are energy wheels with 50% letoff. These are size 6 left handed so the B is on the top and the T on the bottom. It is set for 30.5 inches on a Hoyt Superstar Meridian (center pegs). I have another nearly identical bow set at 31 inches (one side moved to longer DL peg). Have I identified the wheels correctly? My son's fixed wheels are now at the shop where the bow is being restrung. I will post a picture of them later.




Hank,

I am setting up a Superstar with carbon plus limbs from a provantage. It will give me a 44.5" bow like your meridian. I have size 5 and size 6 prowheels and ewheels. It sounds like you have yours set with a size 6 ewheel. What is the max draw length range your bow has? I need to get 32" and would like to be able to use what I have in stock. Finally, I have a set of size 3 early command cams with 3 draw pegs. They were on a superstar supreme that is 2" shorter ata. If I mounted these cams on the longer limbs (44.5" ata) what would my draw length range be? Anyone have string a d cable lengths for these setups?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

If it is an energy wheel, it will have an egg or oval take up side (cable side) More than likely a 65% also tear drop pegs for the string side. It it has round pegs, and an oval on the take up side, it's probably a draw force wheel. It it's round on both sides, it's a pro wheel. The 50% has tear drop shaped string pegs. the 60% Pro wheel has round pegs for the string. If it's on a Superstar, I'd put my money on it being a 65% energy wheel. that's what came on them. John


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I'm building the bow from spare parts. Do you know what size pro wheels, e-wheels and command cams I would need for my 32" draw?


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

Cop, 
I've got a superslam with meridian limbs. 44" a to a. I have a #7 E wheel in the middle peg to get 31". You should be able to put a 7 on the long peg but you might need a #8 for your set up. I'll do some checking tonight to see if I can figure out what string and cable length you might need. 

Dan


----------



## bcourson (Aug 18, 2011)

Great explanation Unclegus, I think I have an e wheel, pro wheel and draw force wheel in this picture but still not sure which is which. I bought these as a lot on ebay. I needed 1 #4 for a Prostar but had to buy the lot of 6 wheels.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

the one on the left is a 50% pro wheel. the one in the middle is probably a draw force because pro wheels only came in silver and those bushings tell me they are older than dirt.., the one on the right is an e wheel.


----------



## bcourson (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks for the information.


----------

